# Mobilegame Projekt (WIP)



## seyjo (4. Januar 2014)

*Updates unten*

Hey - hab ein Spieleprojekt gerade am laufen.
Die Story des Games ist noch nicht 100% klar, der Hauptchar steht auch noch nicht fest (kann mich nicht entscheiden) doch möchte ich meine Fortschritte mit euch teilen...

Es soll um folgendes gehen:
Charakter XY will einen Vergnügungspark bauen und will in die Bank Geld abheben.
Als er ankommt ist er Zeuge eines Überfalls und beschließt die Räuber zu fangen und das Geld der Bank und sein Geld für den Park zurück zu holen.
Beim Jagen der Räuber kommt er in viele verschiedene Welten

Candyworld
Fruityworld
Wald
Schnee
Eis
... bla

Das Spiel soll ein Jump and Run mit Zeitdruck werden (Zusammenhang noch nicht 100% Klar) in dem man laufen, hüpfen, Doppelsprung und Wandsprung vollziehen kann.
Der Held wird schießen können (jedoch Munition nötig in Form von Wassertropfen)

Soweit bisher - ich habe viele Zeichnungen zu Charakteren und Items erstellt und bin langsam dabei diese digital zu designen.
Ich habe die Titelmusik schon komponiert und für 3 Welten schon paar weitere.
Natürlich fehlen noch sehr viele.

Erscheinen soll das Game auf Android und iOS - geplanter Release frühstens Mai/Juni.

Das steht bisher:
von links nach rechts
-Ein Charakter (Panda) sollte eig der Hauptcharakter werden, was ich jedoch verworfen habe - wird aber irgendwie eingebaut.

-Verschiedene Herzchen einmal on einmal off

-ein Gegner

-nen Lollypop Kulisse

- Eine Perle (Kulise****)

-Ein weiterer Charakter (das blaue Ding mit der Kappe) War der 2. HC Entwurf

Der Panda als Animation:

http://seyjo.deviantart.com/art/Unbenannt-3-421634057

Es ist noch sehr viel Geplant, über Donutgegnern, Bananenbote oder Schokowasserfälle - das alles benötigt aber sehr viel Zeit ... alte euch aber auf dem laufenden


*Update 3.1.*
Nach ewigen hin und her wird der Panda wohl doch der Hauptcharakter werden
Zwischenzeitlich standen eine Ente, eine Kiwi ein Marshmallow und etliche andere Dinge in Planung - doch der Panda gefällt mir momentan am besten.

Hier der aktuelle, neu designete Panda und ein noch nicht ganz fertiger Gegner






*Update 4.1.*

Donutosaurus Rex ist fertig.
Hab beim Braunen vergessen eine Ebene im Mundraum zu deaktivieren, nicht wundern 




_____
Den hab ich vergessen:





die Cookys werden Teil eines Busches/Strauches werden

Meinungen und Anregungen gerne gesehen

*Update 7.1.*

lediglich als kleiner Kompositionstest um Größen und Form zu testen folgendes Bild:

Was mir Aufgefallen ist, ist, dass ich die Figuren und Bilder alle viel zu groß und Detailliert designe - beim Verkleinern geht viel zu viel verloren...






*update 28.1.*

Ich habe einige Designstylerichtungen über Bord geworfen und mich erstmal von dem candyzeug abgewendet.
Die Candy-World Schiede wird zwar weiter gefahren, doch ist für die ersten LVls eine normale Waldumgebung etwas einfacher - und einstiegsfreundlicher...

folgendes Bild als kleines Konzept:

Natürlich ist der Donut nur Platzhalter für einen passenderen Gegner.
Die Münzen werden höchswarscheinlich auch ausgetauscht werden - gefallen mir nicht ganz.





*7.2.*
Das ganze hat nun ein kleines Facelifting bekommen.
Nummer 1 war dies:



der Gefiel mir noch nicht, deswegen entstand das:




das gefällt mir viel besser, was meint ihr?
Lange werkel ich daran schon rum; folgendes steht nun noch auf der Agenda, bevor die erste "spielbare" Version programmiert wird:

-Schräglage der Bodenflächen kreiren
-Panda animieren

nach diesem und dem erfolgreichen in Bewegung setzen aller Komponenten erfolgen noch folgende Punkte:

-Baum und Busch faceliften
-Münzen redesignen / Ersatz finden
-Bödenkantengrafiken erstellen
-Zieltor/Tür/Gate erstellen
-Boden, Wand und Deckenstachel erstellen
-Wasserebenen erstellen
-ev. einen Ersatz für die Holzcubes finden
- schwebende Bodenplatten kreiren
-Kreissägenebenen aus Blättern erstellen
-Schranken(Ranken) / Boden und Wandschalter / Cubes für Rätzel 
-Sträucher und Büsche als schwebende Deko
-Deko (Blumen, Pflanzen, Schmetterlinge etc.)
-mindestens 3 Waldgegner (und einen Endgegner )

jo... dann ist das Spiel so weit, dass ich mir über die ganzen erstellten Baustückchen gut und gerne 25-30 in der Schwierigkeit steigenden LVl basteln kann und eine gescheite Beta wird kreirt.

Sind diese zusammengestückelt ist das Spiel reif für den Markt.
Weitere LVL in anderen Designs werden natürlich folgen 

der Name des Games ist nun bekannt und wird erstmal bestehen bleiben: Peter Panda - (100% bamboo free / Adventure)
Konzept des Games nun ebenfalls:
Man startet in einem LVL und muss einen bestimmten Punkt dessen erreichen.
Auf dem Weg kann man die Münzen einsammeln.
Um ein LVL zu vollenden muss man die vorher angegebene Anzahl an Erdbeerherzen einsammeln, welche natürlich in sehr unwahrscheinlich schwer zu erreichenden Orten zu finden sind, welche man mal ganz einfach durch springen, mal sehr schwer durch knifflige Rätzel erreichbar sind.
Man darf in einem LVL zur Relation der Erdbeeren, welche einzusammeln sind, sterben, heißt; Sind in dem LVL 10 eingesammelte Erdbeeren die Voraussetzung zum bestehen, so hat man 10 Versuche, bis man Game Over ist und alle Erdbeeren usw. in diesem LVL Resetet werden.
In den ersten Versionen des Spieles wird man unendliche Versuche besitzen und nach einem Game Over gleich neu starten können.
Später wird man 3 Anläufe zur Verfügung haben, sind diese aufgebraucht, wird man eine bestimmte Zeit warten müssen bis sich diese wieder aufgeladen haben, oder man nimmt an bestimmten Aktionen teil / Kauft sich Credits im Store.
Dies wird jedoch frühstens bei dem 3.-4. LVL Paket kommen.

An ganz bestimmten Stellen in jedem LVL wird es eine goldene Erdbeere einzusammeln geben, welche einem zusätzlich einen Anlauf schenkt.

Das mit den Credits ist ein Bestandteil, den ich nicht weg lassen will.
Es steckt so viel Mühe und Zeit schon jetzt in den Projekt und es wird noch sehr viel mehr Mühe und Zeit in das Projekt fließen, wäre schaden wenn es mir als kleine Entlohnung nicht nen kleinen Groschen abwerfen würde 
Ich werde das Game nicht als Bezahl-App anbieten, möchte das jeder, der auch nur will, das Spiel spielen soll, ohne gleich in die Tasche zu greifen.


so erstmal bis hier hin man ließt sich


----------



## Klein0r (4. Januar 2014)

Klingt ja ganz spannend! Setzt Du das alles ganz alleine um? In dem Fall finde ich Mai/Juni schon ein straffes Ziel 

Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht


----------



## jeipack (6. Januar 2014)

Cool 

Mit welches Sprache/Technik setzt du es um?


----------



## seyjo (7. Januar 2014)

ja ist ein 1-Mann Projekt.
Denk auch, dass Mai etwas knapp wird, denn um so länger ich daran arbeite, um so mehr fällt mir ein 

Corona, jeipack


----------



## ComFreek (7. Januar 2014)

Hi Corona, jeipack,

muss schon sagen, das sieht sehr liebevoll gestaltet und umgesetzt aus 
Mich würde sehr interessieren, was du da für Techniken eingesetzt hast. Programmiersprachen, Entwicklungsumgebung? Hast du einen eigenen Leveleditor? (Nicht falsch verstehen, ich will hier nicht deine Idee klauen )


----------



## jeipack (9. Januar 2014)

^^ @ComFreek:
"Corona, jeipack," ist nicht sein Name, sondern Corona ist die Antwort auf meine Frage  und übrigens auch auf deine:
http://coronalabs.com/products/corona-sdk/


Corona sieht übrigens cool aus, aber monatlich für eine SDK zu bezahlen ist irgendwie unsympathisch.


----------



## seyjo (9. Januar 2014)

tut man auch nicht.
Du meldest dich dort an und lädst die total kostenlose Starterversion herunter, mit der du bis auf eine Hand voll Spezialeffekte, eingeschränkte Plugins, fehlende Erweiterungsmöglchkeiten und fehlende InApp-Käufe keinerlei Einschränkungen hast.
Ich werde mein Projekt realisieren können, alles was ich mir wünsche einbauen und es auch entweder frei oder kostenpflichtig vermarken können, ohne das Coronalabs meckert.
Einzigste manko ist, sollte man über 100.000€/$  Einnahmen kommen, scheint man dazu verpflichtet zu upgraiden, will man weitere Apps erstellen (jedes mal wenn man ein Programm zu einer App im Simulator umwandeln will, wird eine Verbindung mit Corona hergestellt, die das warscheinlch checkt, zwar doof aber um ehrlich zu sein ist mir das so lieber, als dass ich Jahre lang Java und C++ lernen muss.
Corona ist echt easy, schaut euch mal Tutorials dazu an


----------



## ComFreek (9. Januar 2014)

jeipack hat gesagt.:


> ^^ @ComFreek:
> "Corona, jeipack," ist nicht sein Name, sondern Corona ist die Antwort auf meine Frage


Haha, ja ich geb's zu: Ich war zu faul hochzuscrollen, um den Nutzernamen des originalen Threaderstellers (sayjo) zu erfahren, und irgendwie kam's dann eben Corona, jeipack 

Den ersten Hinweis auf die Starterversion habe ich auch erst in den FAQs gefunden: http://coronalabs.com/products/corona-sdk/faqs/


----------



## seyjo (20. Januar 2014)

Ein kleines Update heute.
Haha 


so..
Momentan seht es so aus, dass man einen bestimmten Punkt im LVL erreichen muss, um dieses zu passieren.
Diese Pozedur geschieht (soll) über hüpfen, klettern, ausweichen von Gegnern und (Physik)Puzzels und Räzel.

Das Problem ist, ich nehme mir immer mehr vor und hab immer neuere Ideen und Ziele, die ich aber nicht Realisiert bekomme...Ziele und neue Ideen kommen schneller als ich sie umsetzen kann.

Ich hab aber erstmal das Ziel ein oder 2 Levels zu basteln und das Spiel "spielbar" zu machen, heißt den Panda animieren, den Donut zum laufen bringen, alles programmieren etc. und dann erst wieder schauen wann noch in der Agenda neu dazu gekommen ist oder was gestrichen worden ist.


----------



## ComFreek (20. Januar 2014)

Ich habe einmal folgende Geschichte im Internet gelesen:

Zwei Personen hatten eine neuartige Idee, welche von einer Software handelt, die bestimmte Sachen mit Aktien anstellt. Sie schreibten ein Programm, völlig unsauber programmiert und ähnliche Dinge, aber sie hatten einen Prototypen. Nachdem sie Investoren anlockten, entwickelt sie dann die sauber programmierte Software, für die sie allerdings sehr lange brauchten. Hätten sie gleich versucht, sauber zu programmieren, hätten sie das Projekt schon längst aufgegeben gehabt, weil das schlicht und einfach zu lang gedauert hätte.

Meine Empfehlung: versuche eine gute Grundlage für dein Spiel zu finden. Dann veröffentliche es. Warte nicht so lange, bis jedes kleinste Feature implementiert ist.


----------



## seyjo (28. Januar 2014)

Habe mich entschieden, für den Anfang eine Hand voll LVLs im Walddesign Style für einen leichten und einfachen Einstieg des Spielers.
Denk so knallige Pinkfarben sind etwas hart 

Ich plane noch etwa 4-5 Elemente zu designen und dann werden die eren LVL´s programmiert.
Man darf gespannt wein


----------



## ComFreek (28. Januar 2014)

seyjo hat gesagt.:


> Natürlich ist der Donut nur Platzhalter für einen passenderen Gegner.



Also mir gefällt der Donut als Gegner ziemlich gut 

Ich würde eventuell noch die Grasfarbe ein wenig aufhellen, momentan wirkt sie ein wenig trist; aber sonst finde ich's gut!


----------



## seyjo (28. Januar 2014)

Danke.
Ja hast recht - die restlichen Farben sind sehr viel knalliger.
Der Donut wird bleiben, klar, doch wird er als Endgegner fungieren, da er stark verkleinert einen großen Verlust an Details hat, sprich - am ende sieht man die ganze Mühe nicht, die ich da rein gesteckt habe...
Ich dache mir so, dass der Donut so zu sagen als schwachstelle dieses "Loch" hat und man, um ihn zu besiegen, etwas da durch werfen muss....


----------



## ComFreek (28. Januar 2014)

Haha, ich hatte mir, als ich den Donut zum ersten Mal sah, was ganz anderes vorgestellt: Der Donut kann die Spielfigur packen und durch sein ("schwarzes") Loch ziehen oder schleudern


----------



## seyjo (12. Juli 2014)

es gibt Neuigkeiten - nun im passenden Kategorie, hier im Forum:

http://www.tutorials.de/forums/handy-spiele.426/


----------



## seyjo (20. Juli 2014)

es gibt nen kleines Update:
http://www.tutorials.de/forums/handy-spiele.426/


----------

